# Trans World - Anyone Go This Year?



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I went to MHC this year. Made my hotel reservations today for TW 2014!! Has anyone gone?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/125716-terra-transworld-2013-a.html


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I was there. It was a fantastic event. I'm sure you will have a wonderful time.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Did anyone take pics?


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Your best bet is to go to YouTube. Search Transworld 2013. There are a lot of videos and entire walk-throughs of the show floor.
Is there anything specific you were looking for or wanted to know?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Just trying to decide whether we should go to TW or Hauntcon next year... We're home haunters, so it's all good, but don't want to waste money.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Just trying to decide whether we should go to TW or Hauntcon next year... We're home haunters, so it's all good, but don't want to waste money.


We're home haunters too.
It took some jumping through some minor hoops, but we got tickets to Transworld this year.
It was our first trade show (have not been to Hauntcon).

We are, most definitely, going to Transworld again next year. We had a blast. Learned a lot, picked up some toys (prop building tools), chatted for quite a while with the folks from Distortions Unlimited, went through the "Darkness" haunted house (it rocked), went to the City Museum and partied with a bunch of other haunters, etc.

You won't regret going to Transworld.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

It was awesome!!!!!




















I dropped thousands but it was worth every penny!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I went this year. It was tons of fun! If you go to my Youtube page linked in my avatar, you can see my videos. I'll try to post them on the site later!


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish I could go to TransWorld... I've seen it tons of times on Youtube, usually on McKamey Manor's videos, since he does such a detailed job filming everything that goes on. Unfortunately, I live way down in Texas and my family doesn't like spending money to go to out-of-state conventions.  

It looks amazing, though! 

My only dislike about TransWorld is that I feel the prices on items are way too pumped up. I asked McKamey about the pricing on items there and he said they can range from several hundred dollars to a thousand, depending. That makes sense for the larger items, such as the dragon one vendor had that pops through a window, but it makes me think, what if I went for once one day and decided to buy something as small as a skull? It wouldn't be cheap. It's be at least 20 bucks. 

Prices are the only thing I hate about any convention. I frequent a lot of anime and video game cosplay conventions here in Texas and the prices are never fair, even at those. We have a con here in town where I live too called Realms Con that is divided between Anime, Manga, Games, and Horror. The horror vendors there... Well, lets just say, it's the same issue.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

They do have things for sale at low prices. Just depends on what you are looking at. Most vendors also have some kind of sale, either on cash-and-carry deals or on orders placed at the show. Prices also go way over a thousand dollars. That dragon is $6,600 at this month's pricing.


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

Keep in mind most home haunters do not attend this show due to the fact it is geared to the Haunts for profit side of the biz (and you will need a BL and tax ID). 

Where you can find some things under $100.00- most of the props and items for sale at the show are well over $250 or more. I have attended this show for the last 4 years and normally take a couple of grand since CFX and a few new silicone mask suppliers are there and sell items for 20-40% off their normal prices. But since we do not sell the props in my stores, I tend not to buy them. 

If you can get tickets-- go.. but keep in mind none of this stuff is cheap.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I loved it! Its just a great environment and its nice to feel that way during that time of year. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks HH, my DH and I are actually more interested in the workshops and getting ideas for our home haunt. We drop a grand or two each year on props or materials (though that's coming to a screeching halt because of sequestration!!) and have the BL and tax ID, so am not scared of the money aspect. I'm just wondering if HauntCon is more suited to our needs... I mean, come on, I can get a great steak in either location!!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello HSQ. Here are my thoughts on it. Forgive me if this post is kind of long. If your interests are home haunts and workshops then Transworld might not be your best option. It is an incredible show but it is truly geared towards commercial haunts. There are so many vendors but the majority are taking orders from the haunt owners. All of the large scale haunts attend, including reps from amusements parks. The seminars are more expensive than other conventions. They run $50 per class hour when you pre-register and $60 per hour at the door. The majority of them are also geared towards the business of running a commercial haunt. Seminars on business and marketing, how to handle employees, maze and hayride design, and room design/theming to name a few. They do have some classes that could be applicable to a home haunt but that is not the intention. Product prices are fair but there are so many high end items it seems overwhelming at times. You can find a great latex mask for $25 - $60 or you could order a ScareFactory zombie arcade for $30000! 
I do not want to discourage you from going, I am just trying to let you know what to expect. There are reasons to want to go. The show is by far the largest Halloween show. You can see products there that you would only see in high end haunts and amusement parks. You can get good deals on products and you get to see them first hand. Everyone there is Halloween 'crazy' like we are. You can buy tickets to visit The Darkness haunt which is super high end.
MHC to me seems more people oriented where TW leans a little more business in my opinion. HauntCon has teamed the the Halloween retail show this year and will be in January. They include classes with entry. NHC is a smaller scale show but is not far from you. Classes there are also much cheaper than TW and the show seems more geared to people. I hope this is not too confusing and please visit any or all shows that you find interesting. They are all Halloween and haunt based so there really isn't a bad show.
Please let me know if you have any questions about any of it and I will be happy to help! PS - I'm on the other side of the Beltway from you.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Keep in mind that Transworld is a TRADESHOW and all the others are Conventions. There is a big difference. If you are a professional haunt, then Transworld is the show to attend. If you are a home or yard haunter, or merely a haunt and Halloween enthusiast, then the other conventions are more suited for you. MHC is my absolute favorite of all the shows as it has the best mix of classes, parties, and tours. HAuNTcon, NHC, Halloween Extreme, CHAC, WCHC and all the others are fine shows that have their strengths. I enjoy going to Transworld but it is not a show for everyone. I recommend going at least once to as many as you can afford to attend and find the best one for you...


----------

